# Fairgrounds and amusement parks



## Hobbes (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok! I searched through 5 pages and couldn't any threads with the same or similar title which is kinda surprising :O


----------



## Flems (Sep 23, 2009)

I happen to be going to a fair the first weekend in October. There's a crash-up derby held as well. I should have some pics then.

Also just a quick question, what type of metering would one suggest for the night shots?


----------



## RussJasper (Sep 23, 2009)

nice shots!! here are 2 i took of the wheel at my fair this week....


----------



## icassell (Sep 23, 2009)

I love State Fairs!  This one comes in October every year 

#1






#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7






#8






#9


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 24, 2009)

Flems said:


> I happen to be going to a fair the first weekend in October. There's a crash-up derby held as well. I should have some pics then.
> 
> Also just a quick question, what type of metering would one suggest for the night shots?



I just used the usual average metering mode when I took those photos I posted in here, don't know if the other metering modes would have made any difference.  

hmm how is the weather there in October? I thought most outdoor fairs with rides and stuff are usually held in summer unless you live in a very nice and warm place like mr Icassell here 




icassell said:


> I love State Fairs!  This one comes in October every year



this was actually the first time I been to a fair and it was great. I especially love the food and those dog shows   I kinda wish that there is an amusement park in this city  


the humane society was there too with their incredibly adorable kittens 










llama 

























da phat man


----------



## icassell (Sep 24, 2009)

Those are cool, Hobbes.  My favorite part of fairs is the animal exhibits (4-H, etc) and some of the crafts (this one had wool spinning) ...

I get sick on rides :greenpbl:


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 24, 2009)

icassell said:


> Those are cool, Hobbes.  My favorite part of fairs is the animal exhibits (4-H, etc) and some of the crafts (this one had wool spinning) ...
> 
> I get sick on rides :greenpbl:



haha! You are like some of the people I know that's why I had to go there all by myself and never had the chance to get on any of those rides   I just love those animal exhibits lol and it also gave me an opportunity to get some indoor low light action shots


----------



## Rob_W (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Buckster (Oct 15, 2009)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 15, 2009)

Flems said:


> Also just a quick question, what type of metering would one suggest for the night shots?


 
Depends on what you are shooting.  I typically use spot metering and spot on the brightest light in the shot.  This makes most of whatever else go to black, which may or may not be what you want.

I find using evaluative and such takes too much of the scene into consideration for my liking.  However, this does work well for wide landscapes.

So really, depends on what works


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is the only amusement park themed shot I have


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 17, 2009)

@Buckster

Holy crap!!!!! That roller coaster are HUGE and HIGH!! lol Where is it?? and the fact it's surrounded by woods makes it look even more amazing and fun to ride 
and those long exposure shots are great too but they kinda look way too purple? did you use a filter or something?



bigtwinky said:


> Here is the only amusement park themed shot I have



well I definitely like it 
that ferries wheel looks enormous!


----------



## Guido44 (Oct 17, 2009)

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 17, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> @Buckster
> 
> Holy crap!!!!! That roller coaster are HUGE and HIGH!! lol Where is it?? and the fact it's surrounded by woods makes it look even more amazing and fun to ride


That's "Son of Beast" at Paramount King's Island in Cincinnati, Ohio.  At the time, it was billed as the only wooden roller coaster with a loop in it.  I shot those from a helicopter way back when with a .8 MP Sony Mavica (my first digital camera).  

It was a fun ride too.  I LOVE roller coasters!  The bigger, the better!  :thumbup:



Hobbes said:


> and those long exposure shots are great too but they kinda look way too purple? did you use a filter or something?


Yeah, I had an inexpensive ND filter from Cokin on the lens that tended to color cast into magenta.  Live and learn...


----------



## Rob_W (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2009)

Buckster said:


> That's "Son of Beast" at Paramount King's Island in Cincinnati, Ohio.  At the time, it was billed as the only wooden roller coaster with a loop in it.  I shot those from a helicopter way back when with a .8 MP Sony Mavica (my first digital camera).
> 
> It was a fun ride too.  I LOVE roller coasters!  The bigger, the better!  :thumbup:
> 
> ...



Man! Not only you were at that amazing amusement park with that awesome roller coaster but you flew over there in a helicopter  I am so jealous now   haha! I didn't know 0.8 mp camera ever existed course it just sounds soooo uh old? lol 
Believe it or not despite my fascination for roller coasters I have only been in one like once or twice in my life, so far and they were really lame compared to that beast lol. Maybe it's because roller coasters are not as popular in Europe  

wow! I never thought cheap filters could ruin pictures that much but couldn't you kinda change the color in Photoshop so they appear less "purpley/magnetaly" (are those even words? )


----------



## Buckster (Oct 21, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> wow! I never thought cheap filters could ruin pictures that much but couldn't you kinda change the color in Photoshop so they appear less "purpley/magnetaly" (are those even words? )


Yeah, I got that magenta cast on a lot of the shots I took with those cheap NDs. The ones that were important to me, I color balanced in P'shop, but others, I just didn't really care enough about to go through the trouble.  You can see more examples of that magenta cast in this waterfall thread.

Check out post 17, photos 1, 6 and 7.  The rest looked like that too, but I corrected them.

Edit: Oh, and here's that old camera.  I bought it when it first came out in 1998.  I think I paid about $600 for it, but it was soooo cool to have a real, live digital camera!  It even did movie clips!


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2009)

Buckster said:


> Hobbes said:
> 
> 
> > wow! I never thought cheap filters could ruin pictures that much but couldn't you kinda change the color in Photoshop so they appear less "purpley/magnetaly" (are those even words? )
> ...



Though I understand why you used that ND filter for those waterfall shots I don't really see why you had to use it for those photos of rides. I found a CP filter is usually enough for most of the long exposure shots during late afternoon. 

btw cool waterfall shots! It's kinda amazing how you managed to take those in broad day light lol crappy filter or not at least they seem to be quite useful ^^

haha! That is one awesome camera! I guess too bad for me I only became interested in photography when digital cameras became a lot more sophisticated so I never had the chance to hold those stone age digitals  though I do understand what a technological marvel it must be back then :mrgreen:  lol I can almost imagine that in ten years I will be the one who tell people in this forum about those amazing Canon and Nikon dslrs we are using today


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2009)

Rob_W said:


>



hahaha! I almost forgot to comment on these.
lmfao! That one looks fun! and did they actually give people who ride that thing raincoats?


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 21, 2009)

Country fairs, love them.  We live out in the country and go to several fairs through the summer.  Unfortunately, haven't been to many since I've gotten into photography with my cheap equipment.  Have a few shots...





Aperture priority, 1/1000, f/5.6, ISO 64





Aperture priority, 1/550, f/6.8, ISO 64





Aperture priority, 1/210, f/14, ISO 64

My favorite of that day




Aperture priority, 1/750, f/6.8, ISO 64


----------



## BIG RYAN (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## icassell (Mar 27, 2010)




----------

